# Saturday at Richard Snyder's Steamup



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like it may be a bit cool.







Do hope you all got to enjoy. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pix Holly, glad you were able to post so many. It was wet and cool, but made for good plumes, live steamers had more fun at Richard's and up at Marty's, then when the sun came out, so did they!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Looks like you were having a good time. Looks like the Mike was running well. Did you get to do any double heading at Marty's with the Mike? Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

YOu bet RJ, we had a blast! Richard has a great layout and did some nice work since last year. No double heading, we had trouble with one switch, for some reason, were fine on it last year. Go figger'.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry you just needed a track man there to fix it







. Later RJD


----------

